# Which dummy for an 18 month old?



## esmemuppet

Hello all...haven't posted for a while but my almost 18 month old still has a dummy for night time only and I have no plans to give it up anytime soon...teeth perfect and speech developing well...she only started sleeping through 2 months ago (now going 12 hours hooray!!) and I often hear the dummy fall out after an hour or so and it doesn't wake her.

The avent ones we use say 6-18 months...what does your 18+ month old use...or do the manufacturers just say that due to UK guidelines, ie stop at year old?

PS not bottles since 12 months but her...and our sleep!...has been hard won and wouldn't want to change that until she understands more and the dummy fairy comes!!

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## lace&pearls

stalking this!

am interested to hear people's ideas :) DD has a dummy too and like you - I don't see any problems with her speech or teeth, and I would like to wait until she understands the dummy fairy or similar has taken it away.


----------



## MrsN

Hiya, my 18 month old lb still has a dummy (only really for nights too) and we use the MAM 12 month plus ones. Hes always had the MAM ones as he wouldnt take anything else when he was small so we've just naturally stuck with that brand but moved up sizes. They are quite hard to come by though, I can only find them in Morrisons.
I'm not sure what the 'guidelines' are tbh, but I cant imagine it would be much difference whatever size/age ones you use.
x


----------



## sequeena

We also use MAM dummies.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Dd is 28 months and uses the Avent ones. Not sure what size exactly, but proBbly same size as your LO.
Her teeth are beautiful and her speech is advanced. She takes her dummy mostly at nap/bedtime but occasionally has it during the day. I make sure she takes it out when speaking though :)


----------



## harveydog

My LO uses tommee tippee closer to nature 9-18mths but only for naps and bedtime until he can understand the dummy fairies too :winkwink:


----------



## broodyc

I use MAM perfect 12m+. They have won parenting awards and have been specially designed to avoid damaging toddler teeth and gums. They are costly though at around £5 for 1 dummy although my daughter loves them xx


----------



## missVN

Ryan is 28 months and still uses the tommee tippee 9-18mths dummies as he only likes that brand and that is the biggest they do.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I use Tommee Tippee and the Nuk ones. She never liked the Avent ones and never tried Mam before.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom still has a dummy to sleep at 3.5. He has the MAM 6-18 months ones as I refuse to buy new ones now so he's using ones he's had since he was little.


----------



## OmarsMum

Mine was on 0-6 months :rofl: we didn't change the size. he didn't like the 6+ when we tried them at 7 months so we never really bothered about changing the size.

He was almost 3 yrs when we weaned him off the dummy xx


----------



## KayBea

LOs dummies are 12-18 months. shes 27 months but only has it at night. xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Nancy (17.5 months nearly) mainly uses the MAM 6 months plus ones. We have 2 by MAM that are 12 months plus but haven't seen any others in that size for sale.


----------



## supertabby

Isobel is 2 and still has them at night. She has MAM ones. We tried moving up to 6m+ ones when she was about 9 months old I think and she really didn't like them so we carried on with 0m+. We have replaced them every so often of course but we keep buying that size as she's happy with them.

I don't think there's a reason you need to move up a size really unless lo seems to need it. The handle/guard bit is still too big to be a choking hazard.


----------

